# Monitor's native resolution not available?



## snypaz (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys I have this computer that gives me problem after problem (it's 64 bit Windows 7 updated to sp1). I have fixed everything except this. I have a 22 inch LG monitor that should display 1680x1050. And it worked well until I got a new motherboard (Gigabyte GA-880GM) that has an ATI 4250 Graphics built in. I did a test run for the "upgraded" computer with the new motherboard with 17 inch monitor before switching the monitor to the 22 inch. Now the maximum I can get is 1600x1200 and my computer doesn't even support it. So right now I am using 1280x1024. 

I have tried updating the driver from the AMD website. I downloaded the package from there. Under the VGA display tab in the box that will display information about my monitor it just says "not supported" So I think for some reason the computer doesn't understand the monitor. I also checked with speccy and the monitor is described as Generic Non-PnP Monitor on ATI Radeon HD 4250

I also tried uninstalling the video driver from the computer and letting it detect the driver. Didn't work.


And also what is this under Catalyst Control Center: Use Extended Identification Data (EDID)? That option is there but any changes to the resolution from there takes no effect. 
Extra Info:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 245
RAM: 4 GB DDR3 @ 535MHz 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-880GM-UD2H (Socket M2)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Resolution options are controlled by the video drivers and can be affected by the monitor drivers. Check the LG website to see if they provide monitor drivers, some do, some don't. You can also try using the latest video drivers from ATI. Aside from that, you should also be able to create and use a custom resolution.

Also, on the monitor tab of the display properties, is an option to "hide modes that this monitor cannot display". Try unchecking that option.


----------



## snypaz (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I have tried what you mentioned, found and installed the monitor driver. It didn't work. I also checked for updated video drivers. For some reason the video software crashes now. I might just do a new windows installation. Maybe that will solve.

I did uncheck the hide modes option. I was able to get higher resolutions but it skips the native resolution. And lastly I tried doing a custom resolution through regedit. I might have done that wrong because that didn't have any effect. :4-dontkno


----------



## snypaz (Apr 23, 2011)

A fresh 32 bit install doesn't work either. Causes more problems than fixes. 

And my catalyst center keeps crashing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is your monitor listed in CCC under Digital Panel Properties? It should show the monitor name, max res, and max refresh rate.

Also, how is the monitor connected to the PC (ie: VGA or DCI)?


----------

